# Black screen on Pi 2 with kde-workspace package



## Jason_25 (Jan 15, 2018)

I was not able to successfully start up KDE on the Pi 2.  The startup screen appears with the moving icons, but once they finish I am met with a black screen.  I am using startx with a link to /usr/local/bin/startkde4.

When switching back to the console I see a lot of errors flash by but there usually are a lot of errors in the console when using KDE 4.  One error in particular I see is "communication problem with plasma-desktop - it probably crashed".

I have tried deleting .kde and the /var/tmp/kdecache folders.  I have not created an xorg.conf; the scfb driver is being loaded automatically at framebuffer resolution.  The only package available is the minimal kde-workspace metapackage but I understand I should at least be able to see a desktop.

I am going to need KDE 4 to force adjust window sizes for a small touchscreen.

This gives me the feeling that building it myself will not change things if the official package is not working.

Is there anything I can try to get this to work?


----------



## Jason_25 (Feb 12, 2018)

I installed the kde-workspace package on a laptop today and was met with a fairly unusable black desktop on there as well.  I just wanted to update that the way forward here would be to try to compile the full KDE 4 yourself.  There used to be a fairly good working minimal KDE 4 package available for FreeBSD but apparently no longer.


----------

